# Configurar dos gráficas Nvidia ... (Solucionado)

## Luciernaga

Veamos, hoy me he liado como un trompo, me explico:

Tenía la Gentoo instalada CORRECTAMENTE y rulando en una máquina Phenom AMD64 con una Nvidia 9600GT y con dos monitores ViewSonic 1280x1024 de resolución, en el xorg.conf tengo esta sección ...

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen0"

	Device	"Device0"

	Monitor	"Monitor0"

	DefaultDepth 24

	Option	"RenderAccel" "True"

	Option	"AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

	Option	"NoLogo" "false"

	Option	"TwinView" "1"

	Option	"metamodes" "DFP-0: 1280x1024 +0+0, DFP-1: 1280x1024_60 +1280+0"

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport 0 0

		Depth 24

		Modes	"1280x1024"

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

	Option	"Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Bien, hasta aquí todo funcionando perfectamente, pero ... ¿qué he hecho?

He desinstalado los drivers Nvidia (emerge --unmerge nvidia) ...

He quitado la 9600GT (con la máquina apagada claro) ...

He ensamblado dos gráficas Nvidia 6600GT PCI-e ...

Reinicio, ejecuto emerge -uDNav world y se instalan los drivers Nvidia 260.19.36

Ejecuto revdep-rebuild por si encuentro algo inconveniente ...

Lanzo las Xs con gdm y ........ plaaaaffff

En el primer monitor veo lo que corresponde de la pantalla del segundo (DFP-1) y en el segundo monitor no se enciende ha quedado apagado.

Y la pregunta del millón ¿qué es lo que tengo que cambiar de la configuración para poder ver la pantalla dual como la veía antes con la 9600GT ...?

Con el W7 no he tenido ningún problema y lo visualizo perfectamente salvo que en la actualización me ha agregado un archivo nuevo que desconocía algo así como "Puente PCI a PCI" y me ha instalado los drivers Nvidia automáticamente para cada una de las gráficas ...

¡¡ uuufffffffffff!!

----------

## quilosaq

Mira esta documentacion.

Lo primero que dice es que pruebes sin xorg.conf aver que pasa.

----------

## samuelhm

porque no lo haces desde nvidia-settings?

----------

## Luciernaga

Bien, gracias a quilosaq por darme la pista de como proceder no me ha salido igual como se describe pero lo he conseguido.

http://img607.imageshack.us/i/pantallazowf.png/

http://img651.imageshack.us/i/pantallazo1pc.png/

Los detalles:

La base es una gráfica para cada monitor siempre que la placabase soporte varias ranuras PCI-e para ensamblarlas. En mi caso esta base es una Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe.

Dos gráficas Nvidia 6600GT y dos monitores ViewSonic 1280x1024 pìxeles de resolución.

Evidentemente en las Xs hay que configurar cada gráfica con su monitor en secciones separadas y específicas para ello, luego bien por mediación de nvidia-xconfig o manualmente editando el xorg.conf para finalmente definir algunos parámetros precisos.

Mi propósito era conseguir lo mismo que una sola gráfica (9600GT) para dos monitores pero solventando un bug de ésta (9600GT) que me apagaba el segundo monitor cuando le venía en gana. No hay solución para este bug puesto que lo venía padeciendo desde mucho tiempo obligándome a reiniciar cuando se manifestaba.

De momento con las dos 6600GT lo he conseguido (una para cada monitor) con una pantalla virtual de 2560x1024 pixels, ver los enlaces.

El archivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf de la Gentoo ...

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 260.19.36  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-01.nvidia.com)  Tue Jan 18 17:15:22 PST 2011

Section "ServerFlags"

	Option	"Xinerama" "True"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

	#Load  "dri"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "extmod"

	#Load  "dri2"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName      "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName      "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Card0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "RenderAccel" "True"

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    Option         "NoLogo" "False"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

	Modes	"1280x1024"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Card1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "RenderAccel" "True"

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    Option         "NoLogo" "False"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

	Modes	"1280x1024"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## ZaPa

!!Cuidado offtopic..!!!

Bonito paisaje y bonito lugar, Cuenca.

Un saludo  :Smile: 

----------

## t4d3o

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> !!Cuidado offtopic..!!!
> 
> Bonito paisaje y bonito lugar, Cuenca.
> 
> Un saludo 

 

Y que lo digas  :Smile: 

Ya de paso es bueno saber que en Landete hay Gentooza  :Smile: 

----------

